# The mayors corn and shrimp soup



## eman (Nov 2, 2010)

This is what i fixed for supper tonight!

here it is folks the best corn and shrimp soup recipe ever!!!
1 stick butter
3-8oz blocks of cream cheeese
1qt heavy cream
1qt half & half
6 cans cream of potato soup
1/2 onion diced fine
4 cans niblett corn
5 lbs peeled med. shrimp
1lb crabmeat or 2 cups chopped mushrooms or both
 peel shrimp and season and set aside.
sautee onions and mushrooms in butter, when onions are clear add cream cheese stir untill cream cheese is melted. add shrimp sautee till just done. add potato soup and corn and heavy cream and 1/2 and 1/2. keep stiring as cream will stick , season to taste!!!
heat untill hot.
you may have to thin this soup w/ milk to get it to your liking.
this is very good served w/ corn bread.

the reason this is called the mayors corn and shrimp soup is that the mayor of hammond La. gave me the original recipe , and after you buy the ingrediants you'll see that you need a mayors salary to make it.

oh yea this is a triple recipee it will feed 10 big eaters or 15 normal eaters
WARNING IT IS VERY, VERY RICH AND VERY, VERY FILLING !!!
HOPE YOU ENJOY IT, Bob Lemings
p.s. this stuff is so good that if you put a bowl of it on your head your toungue will beat your brains out trying to get to it


----------



## carson627 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks eman, sounds wonderful.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Bob that is a great sounding recipe for sure. Love your PS

Gary

 


eman said:


> p.s. this stuff is so good that if you put a bowl of it on your head your toungue will beat your brains out trying to get to it


----------



## carson627 (Nov 5, 2010)

Eman,

I have a pot of this going on the stove right now.  It is AWESOME!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Thanks for sharing!

The little woman's gonna love it.


----------



## nwdave (Nov 5, 2010)

Ah, the heck with the diet.  If I gotta die of something, let it be an excellent dish like this......


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG that sounds amazing eman! Except the shrimp, I'm allergic to them, but I'm sure I could substitute!


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> OMG that sounds amazing eman! Except the shrimp, I'm allergic to them, but I'm sure I could substitute!


Yes maam you can , i have done this dish for some folks w/ seafood allergies . i just cubed up some boneless skinless chicken breast and used them in place of the shrimp. You may need to cook them a few min more than the shrimp depending on how big the pieces are.


----------



## eman (Feb 14, 2020)

Making a pot of this today with 10 lbs of peeled deviened shrimp. $100 pot of soup.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 14, 2020)

I cooked a pot last friday @ the firehouse...


----------

